# Last Minute Mini-herf in Sudbury, Ma



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Where:*
Victory Bar
615 Boston Post Rd
Sudbury, MA 01776
(978) 443-4040

*When:* 
7pm Oct1st.. TODAY!

*Why: *
Last minute change of plans so I might as well make the best of it. :r

_*If you are reading this you are invited.*_

thx,
Bao.


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, man! On any other day I would have been there in a heartbeat, but we have guests coming in tonight.

Sucks... 

Have fun, though. Take pics! 
:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Funkalicious said:


> Oh, man!  On any other day I would have been there in a heartbeat, but we have guests coming in tonight.
> 
> Sucks...
> 
> ...


Bring'em!:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

My wife has the car today, otherwise, I would be there to abuse you. Will see you on 10/11 and can't wait. Semper Fi! Paul
ps. Thanks for the good wishes for my mom.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> My wife has the car today, otherwise, I would be there to abuse you. Will see you on 10/11 and can't wait. Semper Fi! Paul
> ps. Thanks for the good wishes for my mom.


What if I pick you up?


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

95% I'll be there, although I don't have any cigars with me today. I'll have to raid their humi instead of my own.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I can fix that!


----------

